

Substance Document is an open standard for digital documents - _mql
http://interior.substance.io/modules/document.html

======
andrewflnr
These people seem to have found my wish list for a distributed content system
and implemented it for me. Or rather, started to implement it. I will be
looking into this.

------
wheaties
Oh good, another standard... No one will come out with another one.

~~~
mdgrech23
Sounds like an opportunity for someone to make it to the cover of HN...

